# DFWAPC April meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Right when you thought that the Houston Plant Fest disguised as our April meeting something else came up. "A global club meeting" is a good way to describe it. Here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ratio-webinar-my-house-sunday.html#post467235

If you join everybody at Tex Gal's and Tex Guy's house you will not only be part of this exciting event, but will also get to see A LOT of amazing plants and fish. Not for the faint of heart, you have been warned.

The drive is well worth it! The webinar itself is not going to be way too long so plan for a very exciting Sunday afternoon!

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Will anyone from this side of the world be carpooling to the meeting?*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know...I would be interested in a carpool if someone is going


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

*!!IMPORTANT UPDATE!!*

The webinar is on as scheduled. *HOWEVER...* we thought that Ricky would be actually working in our living room on Tex Gal's 125g. That is not the case. Ricky will be presenting from his home in East Texas. The quality of the presentation should not be negatively affected by this. As a matter of fact, it may actually work better from the perspective of having a tighter presentation.

We invited folks to our home with the understanding that Ricky would be the main attraction. * We are still inviting you here.* But we just need you to be aware that it'll just be us peons. We will have food. The presentation will be on a 55in TV. And we still have tons of plants to share.

So, y'all come! But we did think it important to let you know that the situation is a bit different that we had originally planned.

The presentation is being recorded, for those of you who have been wondering about that.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

All is good. Looking forward to the presentation and seeing y'all.


----------

